# Nicknames.



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 15, 2012)

We all have at least one nickname that our friends, family or acquaintances call us. The question is, which one of them do you like most? List your favorites in whatever order you like, and leave an explanation of why you are called that.

Let's see... there's: 
'Polar Bear' because I resemble mostly everything about a Polar Bear.
'Hermit' because I stay in doors a lot.
'Softie' because I've never fought anyone in my life, and get very emotional at times.
'Mutt' because of my collar.
'Jack the Giant' because I'm a tad bit too tall for age (17-years-old and pushing '6"4 for those who want to know.)
'Scrag' because of my hair being completely out of control. XD

Alright, let's have 'em.


----------



## Magick (Jul 15, 2012)

My main two are:
Moon (Pagan)
And Styx (For the band and the river)

In high school it was usually:
Hey You
Big Guy


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 15, 2012)

Batty- for obvious reasons
Flaps-for more obvious reasons
Landers-because of my last name
Flanders-a spin off of Landers, this one hasn't been used in ages though.


----------



## Bark (Jul 15, 2012)

A lot of people call me 'Ash' on the account that my name is Ashley. Hate it. The only really consistent nicknames I've acquired are from my online names. Phos from Phosphorus, Zebra, and Hyou from Hyourin.

Edit: Ah right, some people also call be 'Bowser,' as I have an awesome Bowser shell book bag.


----------



## Bliss (Jul 15, 2012)

Shyfox21 said:


> In high school it was usually:
> Hey You


That One. :<


----------



## Magick (Jul 15, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Flanders-a spin off of Landers, this one hasn't been used in ages though.


Can't upload pics for some reason, so this is gonna be half-assed.
*Homer Simpson voice* Stupid Flanders


----------



## Aetius (Jul 15, 2012)

Everyone on the internet calls me by my real name.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 15, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Everyone on the internet calls me by my real name.


Eeyup we do Corey.



My nickname?  "Ticking time bomb"  No "CannonFodder" isn't my real nickname, I just chose that for a internet handle.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 15, 2012)

Shyfox21 said:


> Can't upload pics for some reason, so this is gonna be half-assed.
> *Homer Simpson voice* Stupid Flanders



Heheheh


----------



## badlands (Jul 15, 2012)

AZ - shortened from my name
Merlin - I'm a druid

that's about it...


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 15, 2012)

I occasionally get called Serpa or Derpa by people who know my online handle. Mainly when referring to such matters. 

Usually it's just Flynny or Adzy, taken from my real name.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jul 15, 2012)

Stupid made up words from my name obviously made to piss me off.
My last name
Super agent, because apparently my name sounds like something from a bad crime show :I


----------



## BloodBride (Jul 15, 2012)

Most of my friends know me as 'Dashie'. This is because I'm usually fairly impatient, impulsive and hate to wait. If something needs doing, I want to do it -now-. Also because of my sense of Loyalty.
Yup. I'm nicknamed for an MLP character.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 15, 2012)

Let's see: 
JonJon is what my very good friends call me, my personal fav for this reason. (Based off my irl name of course)
Jon-er...*sigh* This is what my grandparents on both sides have called me since I was born, oh my Dad too. (Also, derived from my real name.) It sounds stupid but it's got love behind it so it gets a high spot.
Minion was a nickname my bestfriend used to call me in highschool. We fancied ourselves mad geniuses.
BG is an internet nickname, Butterflygoddess is kinda long. When I was on DeviantArt this happened almost all the time.

@D.Batty, I read your second one as faps and actually lol'd. Good work...


----------



## Pine (Jul 15, 2012)

Juju
Juge
Pineapple
Pine
Jose Cuervo


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 15, 2012)

i don't have nicknames ;-;

well...some people shorten my fursona name "Ikrit" to iki, witch sounds like icky


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 15, 2012)

Squirrel Boy >>


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 15, 2012)

My nickname has literally been Pachi since middle school. I had a friend that was always into unique names and she came across that which meant striving to be an individual I think (she only said it once). I was always different which was why I had very few friends and a lot of enemies in high school. The kids always expected me to live up to their racial stereotyping because they apparently thought limiting their own kin's interest to what the media portrays means being accepted. 
"Listen to rap son, whats this techno shit?. Stop being gay and playing with spiders and bugs, nigga. Get that new NBA. Draw some graffiti. You ain't black" <-Things I was told. :I
No, Daft Punk and Kenji Yamamoto ftw. No, I like bugs and spiders, they don't bother me. NO! WipEout and Contra. No, anime boobs and spaceships. :O

It was two years later when I found and fell in complete love with DoDonPACHI and I was actually really good at. I impressed people at LAN's and conventions if it showed up or if I brought it. 
That few months of fiending on it was when the name was plastered on me by my other friends. It's also got a rather friendly tone to it, I think. People always saw me as a pacifist even with the bullshit I took.


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 15, 2012)

The name KigRatel is derived from "Kig-Yar" (my favourite enemy in the Halo franchise and my first conceptual species choice) and "Ratel" (the Afrikaans name for a Honey Badger). 

Many people call me "Kig" for short.


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 15, 2012)

Online, mostly Oxy. most likely derived from my Skype name, which originates from one of my fursona names too.  

Offline, my burning hatred for my birth name is rather well known, so I go with C.S or just C. I had nicknames in high school that were derived from the name, relating to a certain kid's TV show, those were... fun.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 15, 2012)

People in BF3 always call me "Faggot", "noob" or "[gunnamehere]fag".
People that know me online call me "Skye", "Dax" or "Ghost".
My family doesn't have a real nickname for me.


----------



## Azure (Jul 15, 2012)

nigga


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 15, 2012)

My pa calls most family members by the diminutive form of their name, or if there isn't one, makes up a pet name based on their real name. Mine's one of the latter, and it's "Obo." 

Both of my boyfriends were more prone to calling me by my former screen name, Sol, than than they were to calling me by my real name. Will did eventually switch over to my real name though. 

By a very specific group of friends I am called "Doc" or "Doc NG."


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 15, 2012)

DD, Double Dee, leastest, lil one, litlin, Paige, my husband calls me wife/asshole/and stoppit- and my dad calls me blood


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jul 15, 2012)

Seya - short for Seyanophis.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jul 16, 2012)

Most of my summer friends call me "Duchess" because of some not-so-wholesome things I did last year.
Some other favorites are "Nordie" or "Emmy".
People I don't like call me "blowski", which is an extremely unattractive play on my last name.


----------



## Yevon (Jul 16, 2012)

I have the unfortunate last name of Crabtree so I have plenty of random names derived from that
Crabby
Crab-apple
"I am gonna go to Captain D's and get some CRABS," (yeah the dude who called me that was special...)
Lobster Bush (This is what happens when you go to college and live in the art building)

Then when I started drag I meet a lot of people who only know me as my drag name
Velma

aaaannnndddddd then my furry friends call me
Yevon
Hamster
Hamsterboy
Hamtaro


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 16, 2012)

Wolf. 

That was the worst one. Too damn generic.


----------



## badlands (Jul 16, 2012)

i've also picked up 'captain caveman' due to the fact when something isn't working my first response is to hit it.


----------



## Onnes (Jul 16, 2012)

I tend to get called various things with "beard" in them. I think the most common is "Redbeard," which people independently arrive at just from looking at me.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 16, 2012)

Featherboy 

Guess why. :v


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 16, 2012)

My brother and I call each other 'weetodd' on a near-daily basis. The story behind that is rather complicated.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 16, 2012)

Everyone I've ever known ever who isn't a blood relation has called me by my initials instead of my actual name. In all fairness, it rolls off the tongue better.

Failing that, it's 'Fox' or 'Red'.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 16, 2012)

Onnes said:


> I tend to get called various things with "beard" in them. I think the most common is "Redbeard," which people independently arrive at just from looking at me.



That beard is epic though.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 16, 2012)

*In Real Life*:

*Lenny: *Because my last name (used to be) Leonard. The kids that have called me it continue to call me it to this day, despite my last name being changed.
*Tall Person*: Because of my massive height contrast to my best friend's girlfriend, so she started calling me that.


*In the Fandom*:

*Longcat*: Because I'm a tall cat.
*Four*: Because I have four arms.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 16, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> We all have at least one nickname that our friends, family or acquaintances call us.



No.

I'm pretty happy with my real name, and I'm sure everyone else is.


----------



## Piroshki (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't have any. >.>
At least, none that really caught on.

Most people just call me by my first or last name. I guess 'Chris' might count since it's a shortening of my first name, but no one has ever really called me Christopher.
One of my friends keeps trying to tell people to call me 'The Hess,' which has to do with my last name, but everyone thinks it sounds ridiculous, myself included.
A couple of my friends occasionally call me Ferret Boy because I have pet ferrets and possibly because I've worn a tail around them so they relate me to being an animal without actually knowing I'm a furfag? IDK, I don't really like that one either.


----------



## Ley (Jul 16, 2012)

Irl- Ley, Leybie, Babe, Boss, Captain
Online - Bunny, Leybie, LeyLey, Leybun, Leybabs, etc.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 16, 2012)

*Online *
 RV - From Radio Viewer. Most used
War - From Warwickweil. Barely used now
 Mur - From Murex. Only when playing an MMO
*
IRL*
Karabou [water buffalo] - I tend to come home coated with mud back when I was a kid.
Kounsangil - Not going to tell what it means...
Bongol [otter] - Only family calls me this. Everyone from my father's side can also be called as such.
Tongir [cicada] - Makes fun of my middle name
Kera sumbang [odd monkey] - People think that I'm a loner

There's more but yeah, better not list them all.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been called
Pony(by a friend who I still don't understand to this day)
Puppy
Jinx
Na
and Asian fit (when my snowboarding friends found out oakly made "Asian fit" goggles)


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh gawd, this. Well:Nate- my shortened name.Sir Nathaniel Jenkins III, Esquire- Yes, someone actually calls me that, no, it's not my name.Oiseau or Wazzo- I got that nickname from a YouTube video I'm in.Nasty Nate- obvious DSL- 'dick sucking lips'... my lips are large.'Nigga' Lips- Same reason Palinkas- People call me by my last name.Link- shortened version of that.Drake- some people IRL call me by my old fursona.


----------



## BarlettaX (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, go Chicago! I been called shit y'all prolly never heard of :v.  
Fuckwit: Does this need an explanation?
Dogfucker: By a certain unnamed hater that lurks near my apartment.
Sickfuck: See "Dogfucker"
Ty: Well, Tyson can be turned into Ty, I guess.
Shithead: See "Sickfuck"
Plushie: Well, yeah

That's about it, mostly derogatory terms against my "Furry" status. 

Again,
GO CHICAGO!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 17, 2012)

Sollux said:


> No.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with my real name, and I'm sure everyone else is.



What the hell is your major malfunction?
Quit taking dumps on other peoples threads.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 17, 2012)

Because my last name is Shores, some of my friends call me Jersey Shores.
I don't mind it too much, even if I'd rather not be associated in any way with what it references, lol.

And Barletta... that kind of sucks. Do you even know the guy? Seems kind of weird that he'd know you're furry, unless you wear a collar or tail or something... Or is he just joking?


----------



## BarlettaX (Jul 17, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> Because my last name is Shores, some of my friends call me Jersey Shores.
> I don't mind it too much, even if I'd rather not be associated in any way with what it references, lol.
> 
> And Barletta... that kind of sucks. Do you even know the guy? Seems kind of weird that he'd know you're furry, unless you wear a collar or tail or something... Or is he just joking?


I go past that first rung of idiocy and full on suit occasionally. It's been a little hot up here though...


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 17, 2012)

Only one I ever had was "Cap'n Kirk" or Shatner. For a short period in third grade, I developed an odd speech impediment that would make me make random pauses after certain words to the point where it sounded sort of Shatner-like.

 I trained myself past it, but the nick name never went away.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 17, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> I go past that first rung of idiocy and full on suit occasionally. It's been a little hot up here though...



Oh, hah, I guess that'd be a pretty telltale sign then.
Still not a good reason to verbally bash someone though...


----------



## drpickelle (Jul 17, 2012)

Pickle -- name I acquired in college from classmates/roomies-- more commonly used than my real name.
BILL! -- name acquired from L4D group/roomies
Herbert West -- hurr...
Dr. -- name acquired from TF2 group.
Nikita -- name acquired from Russian friend.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 17, 2012)

d.batty said:


> What the hell is your major malfunction?
> Quit taking dumps on other peoples threads.



wat

looks more like an honest answer to me


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 17, 2012)

My nick's HÃ¶nÃ¶, which basically means Goofy guy/derper/idiot.
'Tis really degrading but idc anymore. It's a long story how I acquired it and it's just stuck xD


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 17, 2012)

d.batty said:


> What the hell is your major malfunction?
> Quit taking dumps on other peoples threads.


Ehh, It's pretty okay for an answer...


E:Forsooth, double post


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 17, 2012)

d.batty said:


> What the hell is your major malfunction?
> Quit taking dumps on other peoples threads.



What the literal fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 17, 2012)

You and your shitty "who the the fuck would do that" attitude.  Alot of posts I see of yours is negative.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 17, 2012)

d.batty said:


> You and your shitty "who the the fuck would do that" attitude.  Alot of posts I see of yours is negative.



Welcome to the furry fandom?

I'm generally an assholish kind of guy, along with a lot of people here.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jul 17, 2012)

Dokid said:


> I've been called
> Pony(by a friend who I still don't understand to this day)
> Puppy
> Jinx
> ...



Strangely enough for a few years I was called Pony by one of my friends. He used to sit there petting my hair and stroking it, I didn't complain though and it slowly died away. Other than that I haven't really had a nickname.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 17, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> Strangely enough for a few years I was called Pony by one of my friends. He used to sit there petting my hair and stroking it, I didn't complain though and it slowly died away. Other than that I haven't really had a nickname.



Although..I'm glad my friend wasn't that creepy about calling me pony. She would just yell it though whenever she saw me. :/


----------



## CindEE (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, my ex used to cally me Kitty. Actually a couple of exes have... I meow at my cat a lot.
I was called Eja (pronounced ee-jah) in high school.
character names I sometimes get called IRL: CindEE, Pam, Lulu, or Lucy


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jul 18, 2012)

My family has this really cute one for me! Usually it's "Oi you bastard!"


----------



## moonchylde (Jul 18, 2012)

Ren-Raku said:


> My family has this really cute one for me! Usually it's "Oi you bastard!"


, 
Funny, until I was six I thought my name was "What the fuck are you looking at, ya' little bastard?" 

Seriously, though, most of my nicknames over the years are ones I don't really care to share (I still have nightmares of high school), but there's a few that are not too bad.

RL: Comik. I've been called that for nearly ten years, and no one, even myself, knows why. And yes, it's misspelled, that was deliberate. Hell, there's people who've known me for over eight years who don't know my real name.
Also- E, Ewok, Cat, Wolfie, Fuzzy (only my GF gets to call me that one) and Weasel. FYI, anyone who calls me by the last one will get punched in the mouth.

Online: I've variously been known over the years as Wolfcat, Moonchylde, Rev. Moon, That 1 Guy, Wolfie, Rev. Scrotum Jelly (long story), Wolfie, and The Amazing What's-His-Name.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 18, 2012)

d.batty said:


> You and your shitty "who the the fuck would do that" attitude.  Alot of posts I see of yours is negative.



And many shits were not given.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 18, 2012)

Gibby said:


> And many shits were not given.


Oh come on Gibby. _d.batty_'s just trying to improve the general attitude of the forums.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Jul 20, 2012)

My coworkers call me Puppy since I'm the youngest employee in the company.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 20, 2012)

"Mr. Awesome" is the only nickname I've really ever had and it's also the best one that I could have asked for.


----------



## Magick (Jul 20, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> "Mr. Awesome" is the only nickname I've really ever had and it's also the best one that I could have asked for.


That would be my dad's nickname as well, his name for me is 'Bastard' but in an endearing way


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 20, 2012)

Shyfox21 said:


> That would be my dad's nickname as well, his name for me is 'Bastard' but in an endearing way



son what did i tell you about going onto these furry sites


----------



## Schecter (Jul 20, 2012)

some of my friends call me "Jew Wolf", i guess its cuz im frugal or whatever, but i dont eat anything kosher O.O


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jul 20, 2012)

IRL-None

Online-DF, Lance


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 20, 2012)

mrfoxwily said:


> My coworkers call me Puppy since I'm the youngest employee in the company.



Aww. That's cute. Reminds me of Scrubs...


----------



## Kitutal (Jul 20, 2012)

most times people call me Kit or occasionally Kitty amongst those closest to me, seems most people I know, I met through the internet since choosing this name. Though, oddly I was Kitty to a few years before that as well, guess I was always destined to be a cat on here. Oh, and amongst non-internet people I get shortened to Ollie a lot.



Dragonfurry said:


> IRL-None


This mean I can go back to calling you by your real name, because to be honest I prefer that myself


----------



## Magick (Jul 21, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> son what did i tell you about going onto these furry sites


You said you'd send me to live with my crazy mother, but even you're not that cruel


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 21, 2012)

Shyfox21 said:


> You said you'd send me to live with my crazy mother, but even you're not that cruel



Her and her hundred cats, since you seem to like furry things so much!


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Jul 22, 2012)

Tesla- Because I am always building something, usually dealing with high voltage.
Anagram- my real name is Sean Sena
Geology- Because it is my field of expertise.


----------



## Magick (Jul 22, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> Her and her hundred cats, since you seem to like furry things so much!


More like the lady with massive issues and is a crack shot


----------



## Cynicism (Jul 23, 2012)

"That quiet guy over there." It's not much of nickname, but it's how everyone seems reference me.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 23, 2012)

"Ev" "Evipoo" (ONLY EVER MY SISTER) "Tides"

and that's about it really.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 23, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> "Evipoo"



This is what I'm calling you from now on forever.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 23, 2012)

Name: William

AKA: Willie, Will, Walker, Shaggy


----------



## Night-san (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh jeez. I have quite a few nicknames I've picked up from various people.

Night: from my fursona'a name
Night-san: because some of my friends used to be weeaboos and it kinda stuck as both a nickname and a username
Nacht: oh, Millar
Various mispronunciations of my last name: lol
Rodent: apparently my friend's parents and older brother think I scrurry about and try to fit into small, dark places a lot ^o.o^
Miss President: I'm my Venture Crew's president. I really hate the label, though; I get this feeling that it won't escape me even after I leave the position.
Bryan Jr. / The Second Bryan / The Second Coming: I'm regarded by my friend's family as the "successor" of Bryan, my friend's older brother's best friend.
Vent: Derived from my username in many places/my fursona's last name, "Ventisia"
Crazy Limbs: Long, long story.
Alpha Bitch: A few of my friends refer to me by this occasionally.
Alpha: Greg calls me this as something of a pet name. He gets "Ace" in return.
Mewmew: Sarukai calls me this, 'cause I call him my mew. :3


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 24, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> This is what I'm calling you from now on forever.


i hate the world.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 24, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> i hate the world.



Don't be like that, Evipoo~


----------



## Earth Rio (Jul 25, 2012)

I have various nicknames:

Earth: Based off my fursona, and my general nickname.
Earth-chan: Used solely by my best friend, who is slightly older than me.
Wolfie: Because of my love for wolves, and I'm more carnivore than omnivore.
Holo: My love for apples.
Bails: My general nickname used by everyone who is in my class.

My personal favourite is Earth or Earth-chan.


----------



## Conn1496 (Jul 28, 2012)

Usually "Conn" or "YOU TWAT."... My friends and family aren't very good at nicknames.


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 28, 2012)

Full name: Justin Jones
Nick names: Jonesy
Lil Jones ( Whenever my older brother was around)
Tin man (My dad still calls me this from time to time)
Tin
JJ


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 29, 2012)

Furryjones said:


> Full name: Justin Jones
> Nick names: Jonesy
> Lil Jones ( Whenever my older brother was around)
> *Tin man *(My dad still calls me this from time to time)
> ...



Why tinman? That's kinda awesome...


----------



## Viridis (Jul 29, 2012)

Sasquatch; because I'm a pretty big guy (6'5").

Sloth; from "The Goonies" because of a terrible haircut.

Polar bear; oddly enough.  I'm still trying to remember how that one came to be.

Tank; came from soccer when I was younger.  I wasn't the most agile of players, so I just ran people over.  Also fits will with "Thomas the Tank," as my name really is "Tom."

"Team Meat Bag."  Once again, soccer.

Spidey; it didn't last for long, and was replaced by 'Sasquatch'.  It came to be because of a pair of shoes I was wearing that kind of looked like spider webs. 


Honestly, I got most of my names from little things that have nothing to really do with me, only a little thing that someone saw.  I despise those sorts of names.


----------



## Ames (Jul 29, 2012)

[yt]M--bD_xmVb0[/yt]


----------



## Kahoku (Jul 29, 2012)

Kijha
blu
ox


----------



## Whimsical_Sage (Jul 30, 2012)

Sage
Sagecat
Sagey
Esperfag
Espercat
Gaycat
Sageykins
Holycat
Jesuskitty (long joke. Looooong joke.)
"That gay black guy." 
Sagekitty <--- RAGE >:C

And my real name is totally secret.

/It's William./ My family calls me B.J! :3


----------



## Aidanh2000 (Jul 31, 2012)

My name is Aidan so people call me AIDS, some other nicknames include: That weird kid, The kid with the knife, my last name, and The tall kid, I missed a few I think but its not a big deal.


----------



## DoktorGilda (Aug 1, 2012)

Gi, Gilda, Doktor, Bitey rodenty bastard, the list goes on.


----------



## Spatel (Aug 2, 2012)

Spats
Spatty
Little Spatty Poo
Gespatcho


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 2, 2012)

Skinny, Bird, K, Flux, Yak


----------



## TheDiesel (Aug 2, 2012)

Not known by enough peeps for them to have nicknames for me.  I'm mostly known as Diesel, or around Megaplex this year, "A MILE!"


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 2, 2012)

IRL: None, except for the nickname for my full name. 
Internet: Comrade, short for comrade calico, a username from my early furry days, and fuzzball, short for fuzzball fury, the nick I use more often now. Also in the irc they sometimes call me nineteen or 1927, because the whole thing is long and hard to type.


----------



## FoxAlot (Aug 2, 2012)

-facepalm-

IRL: Terrorist. looool v___v because, I dunno. I make makeshift grenades for fun, and love technology? and a more invasive force than rambo? :| my teachers who really know me are scared for their lives rofl.


----------



## Plantar (Aug 2, 2012)

I used to get called Elvis all the time because of my sideburns growing when I was little. Most of my friends call me B Diddy now.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 2, 2012)

Spatel said:


> Spats



This is the best thing.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm known as either CC, Commie, or Comrade online. I don't have any offline.


----------



## Magick (Aug 13, 2012)

A new one has been added to my list as of day one on my vacation...

Fairy


----------



## Sar (Aug 13, 2012)

Hmm... lemme see here...

Sarukai/Saru/Sarz: Based on my fursona and other usernames.
Cactus-butt: My family sometimes call me this. Because I liked the lion king a lot when I was younger.
Monkeyboy: Brother.. <__<
Meh Sugar: Slurpy call me this. Because I call her my sweetie.  <3
Hun: A lot of people call me this. Im ok with it.
Mew:



Night-san said:


> Mewmew: Sarukai calls me this, 'cause I call him my mew. :3


<n///n>


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 13, 2012)

"Ari" in these boards, which is an apocope of my current username.
Other nicknames in real life... I only have one, my mother uses it, and I don't like it.


----------



## Percy (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't really have any nicknames. Not yet anyway.


----------



## Imaus-Kynareth (Aug 14, 2012)

People have been calling me "Fungus" in my hometown for about as long as I've lived here. And they've been doing it for over 12 years now!


----------



## ~Dante~ (Aug 14, 2012)

Cynnibun..Because of my real name >_>;


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Aug 14, 2012)

People who have known me a long time call me Sugar. That's what my grandmother always called me when I was growing up, and my friends just picked it up. That eventually turned into my furry character's name - Zuckerdachs. "Sugar Badger."

Otherwise, people call me Crow, which is an abbreviation of my pseudonym in practically everything.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 14, 2012)

"Wombat" by my family, because I sleep to much.
"Angel" online, since it's a derivative of my username "Hardrockangel".
"Assepoester" because my IRL-name is Astrid and people like to bastardize it. 

"Oi you, gimme a kiss" by the workmen in the street who can't seem to just, y'know, *do their job and shut up*. :V


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 14, 2012)

Lucky or some variation.  Gained a little notoriety among friends and family playing games.  I don't really think I am anymore, but it stuck.
Ninja because I do parkour and have loved ninjas ever since I've known about them.
Clutz or spaz because when I screw up, it's just pathetic.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 14, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> "Oi you, gimme a kiss" by the workmen in the street who can't seem to just, y'know, *do their job and shut up*. :V



Lucky. All I get called is 'Oi, Faggot!'. l=)


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 14, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Lucky. All I get called is 'Oi, Faggot!'. l=)



I don't really consider it as "lucky" since some of these guys are old enough to be my father.
It's pretty damn creepy and not quite the attention I'd like to receive. The "gimme a kiss" is the least offensive one, really.
Sometimes it's "Show your boobs!" or "If I could, I'd take you right here and now". :I

Luckily, during winter I look pretty much like a boy (short hair ftw!), so all it takes is dropping my voice and shouting something in the lines of "I didn't know you were into guys? Do you mind being bottom?".
That usually shuts them up pretty damn nicely. :3

Anyways.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 14, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> I don't really consider it as "lucky" since some of these guys are old enough to be my father.
> It's pretty damn creepy and not quite the attention I'd like to receive. The "gimme a kiss" is the least offensive one, really.
> Sometimes it's "Show your boobs!" or "If I could, I'd take you right here and now". :I
> 
> ...



'Twas a joke, Angel. :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 14, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> "If I could, I'd take you right here and now". :I




If only those nice burly builders said that to me. :<



> Luckily, during winter I look pretty much like a boy (short hair ftw!), so all it takes is dropping my voice and shouting something in the lines of "I didn't know you were into guys? Do you mind being bottom?".
> That usually shuts them up pretty damn nicely. :3



brilliant


----------



## yubhom (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh. This is a fun one. Let's start at the beginning. As a tot, my entire family tried to pin me as slip. I'm the fifth straight George, and it gets confusing. They failed at it, though (my Dad is skip and my grandad is bub,btw). My friends call me the mind. A few of them call me tetrad. Someone needed a word for a group of four, and I was the only one not pulling blanks. I blurted it out, And that stuck. As for my highschool nicknames, I was "asswipe" as a freshman, but I gained about 50 pounds and a 18 inches in height at the end of the school year. The same guys who called me asswipe the year before now called me " oh fuck! It's him. Move it". satisfying beyond belief. I a have a few people who call me a walking asylum. The ones that know me the best, mainly. And my PE teachers call me fleags. Because my last name is difficult to pronounce, apparently.


----------



## AlecWolf (Aug 15, 2012)

For me? Superchips-my self appointed nick name, and Mr.White.


----------



## DW_ (Aug 17, 2012)

Sometimes people call me Dark irl. Couple of friend tend to call me skidrow or stogie. No idea why but I don't give a shit about them either.


----------



## JaxHusky (Aug 28, 2012)

Hmm.  I had a ton of nicknames in high school, but here are a few of them I can still remember.  Platypus on account of finding a stuffed animal on top of my locker in the band room.  One of my younger friends always called me "gray" because it was a shortened version of my name, and I responded to it.  What else... I also went by cricket my freshman year because of an incident that happened at one of our first football games.  And the one that stuck the most was B.P, (short for "Big Pimpin") or "Beep" given to me by my oh so lovely band director -.-  That one was a long story, but in short I had a party at my house with a bunch of close friends, all of whom are girls.  The head-board to my bed has built in speakers that I can plug my Ipod into so we decided to play some music in my room.  Unfortunately, or fortunately depending on how you look at it, the news got around that I had 8 girls on my bed at the same time.  All listening to music of course, but that was left up to interpretation by everyone else


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Aug 28, 2012)

You may call me


*William wallace the amazing pickle who once served under sir gallahad in the battle of grogknack also known as spinning ass waffle on a thursday morning.*

My nick name brings all the boys to the yard.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 28, 2012)

DefectiveSpoons said:


> You may call me
> 
> 
> *William wallace the amazing pickle who once served under sir gallahad in the battle of grogknack also known as spinning ass waffle on a thursday morning.*
> ...



I'm just gonna call you Willie.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 28, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I'm just gonna call you Willie.



Groundskeeper Willie (y'arrrgh)? o u o


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Aug 28, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I'm just gonna call you Willie.



Lol sounds like a plan


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 28, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Groundskeeper Willie (y'arrrgh)? o u o



omgggggg

I haven't watched simpsons in yeeaaarss ;n; used to be like, my fave show on the telly



DefectiveSpoons said:


> Lol sounds like a plan



But how will it go with your FAF name?

Defective Willy?


----------



## Muscelymustache (Aug 31, 2012)

ummm lets see
Duke by my friends (they never explained why but I think its because im the leader of my little group)
Tiger by my ex (because I was her protector for a while)
Panther by my current girl (cause she thinks im sexy :3 and its part of my fursona)


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 31, 2012)

Gibby said:


> But how will it go with your FAF name?
> 
> Defective Willy?



*bah dum tsh*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 31, 2012)

Muscelymustache said:


> ummm lets see
> Duke by my friends (they never explained why but I think its because im the leader of my little group)
> Tiger by my ex (because I was her protector for a while)
> Panther by my current girl (cause she thinks im sexy :3 and its part of my fursona)



wat


----------



## Greg (Aug 31, 2012)

My name is Patrick FFS. All of the nicknames.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 31, 2012)

I've been called "Whisper of the Heart" for the past year, after I found the movie under the same name in a remote DVD renting store. I believe my friends thought it fit me because of my usual silence and my affinity towards the kind of the movie and it's producer.
I have also been called "Nut Wave" online for quite some time.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 31, 2012)

Online, some friends call me Bahamut because of my gamertag, although most of them prefer to call me by my real name CÃ©sar because its much easier to say =P

Only my family calls me sometimes Yeye


----------



## Elim Garak (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok, I got some new ones apparently:
FÃ¼hrer of the Fags(I forgot to remove smoke bondage gear from my room and a friend was over and now I got this title)
Stalin(Due my low tolerance of idiots and apparently I sound russian when I yell at idiots over teamspeak)
And I keep hearing Professor all the time, fucking knowledge.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 31, 2012)

Afterimage said:


> I've been called "*Whisper of the Heart*" for the past year, after I found the movie under the same name in a remote DVD renting store. I believe my friends thought it fit me because of my usual silence and my affinity towards the kind of the movie and it's producer.



The whole thing? Major Devotion to a nickname I must say. Always had a soft spot for that movie though. "Whisper" would be a cool nickname now that I think about it....


----------



## Irishwolven (Sep 13, 2012)

1: Ade, because it's shorter than Adrian.
2. Adri, this one I have no idea and it's only from people who've I've met recently and talk to on Skype.
3. Cherryade, (for those that don't know Cherryade is a cherry version to lemonade but a pink/red colour and originally had lots of colourance in it and was taken off the market but now is making a come back with natural flavours and preservative :/ I highly doubt it.) and anyway there was a mishap with some hair dye which dyed my hair a dark cherry colour so people started calling me Cherryade. Kinda liked it so I may dye my hair that colour again.


----------



## nureintier (Sep 13, 2012)

IRL I've mostly been called "Satan."


----------



## Contrast (Sep 13, 2012)

They used to call me "The Walking Dictionary" back in high school because I was better at English than our teacher and I would often correct her when she made mistakes.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 13, 2012)

People in highschool called me X for Ecstasy, or the village, because I brought a lot of people together at my lunch break to talk about fun things.  Now people just call me Bambi, or BUUURRDDD.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 13, 2012)

When my sister was little she couldn't pronounce my name, and she called me Yaya.  Eventually I adopted it as my fursona's name.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 16, 2012)

Too many, wish people would just pick one and stick to it:
1. Nick
2. Nicky
3. Nickers
4. Snack Pack
5. Doo Man
6. Woodie


----------



## Mali-Kyte (Sep 16, 2012)

Mel, Mali, and Caffrey are my nicknames


----------



## Bantamu (Sep 17, 2012)

*Internet*
Et- Youtube username is My[Et]ernalReward 
Bant- short for Bantamu 
Fainne (pronounced "Fon-yay")- steam name is Bantamu Fainne. Fainne meaning "ring of light"

          *Real life*
Ponyboy- long hair, used to be a brony
L- real name is "Logan"
Wade- Deadpool fan, and I'm very comical
Brogan- Bro + Logan 


I love nicknames! ;D


----------



## nureintier (Sep 17, 2012)

ObeyTheSnarf said:


> When my sister was little she couldn't pronounce my name, and she called me Yaya.  Eventually I adopted it as my fursona's name.


 When my brother was little, he called me "doo" or "doo doo." And that's why I never adopted it as my fursona's name.  =0\


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 17, 2012)

My Friends call me Molly, or Cal

My sister calls me Fruit Loop


----------



## Greg (Sep 17, 2012)

IRL? Oh my,

Skinny guy, shrimp, pat, patty,pattycake, smitty, patch, and greg.

and my gf calls me "dolphy".

or "my widdle dolphy wolphy"... the latter gets rather annoying when used repeatedly.


----------



## Moraith (Sep 18, 2012)

When I first started going out with my partner we were having the "Are we a couple or just having fun" talk.  I came out and asked him "So, what do I call you? Boyfriend? friend with benefit? Snugglebunny?". He replied "Only if I can call you Cuddlecat!"

To this day he calls me his Cuddlecat.


----------



## CidCaldensfey (Sep 18, 2012)

Name is Richard but I don't really care what people call me.  Most of the time people call me Rich.  I've been called the following by friends though:
Big Rich
Comrade Dick
Faggot
Hipster Faggot
Little Faggot

It sucks though since my friends just suddenly disappeared over the past few months.  They all either got fired or quit their jobs and had to go elsewhere :/ Times are a changin'!


----------



## Slaton (Sep 18, 2012)

Not got many but IRL name just gets shortned to Stu, which to be honest been called since i was little. Never really thought about it too much. Other then, The Ball or Ball as used to play alot of pool and some friends joked around, Stu Ball - cue ball? I dunno, but that stuck through college.

Speedy is another name i have/use regular. Had Speedy Gonzales doing his thing as my text ringtone whch happily went off twice during one of the first ever lectures of uni. No one knowing many names at the time, got stuck with that. Could have been worse i guess?

Work nicknames we tend to go off CB handles and stuff, mines little bilko as my dad's is bilko, yam yam (on account of my accent) or recently The ghost on account they know someones there messing things up/taking stuff but never see me


----------



## Joeyyy (Sep 18, 2012)

My Platoon called me either Canada or my last name.


----------



## Carnie (Sep 18, 2012)

Used to be called stripper in high school since some stuff that happened at the Scottish Highland games. ahahaha.
I get called Colt45 or just 45 cause well, my name is Colt.
Other than that there's ponyboy because well, the outsiders is awesome, and Lisped; which is pretty much just a play on one of my online names my friends like to troll me with. >:i


----------



## StarFlight (Sep 18, 2012)

Em, given to me by family, my closest friends, and teachers :3
Emmy, given to me by the little kids in my neighborhood :3
Frog, given to me by my mother, i love to swim!


----------



## First-rate Temerian Sword (Sep 18, 2012)

Nickname 'Mitler' was given to me by a group of friends. Now I carry it with pride, even if it is a very odd nickname to begin with. Oh well.


----------



## kaorusquee (Sep 20, 2012)

Juls, given to me by my sister for a male character named Julian. And Juliette is the name of my fursona.
Kaoru, given to me because I am like the twin from Ouran High.
Kiki, given to me by my brother when he was too young to really talk. I had curly hair at the time.


----------



## Rotsala (Sep 20, 2012)

Back when my hair was out of control some of my friends called me 'hairdo' as a Trailer Park Boys reference


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 20, 2012)

My Mate calls me his "crazy little girl." I can't see why... *eye twitches*


----------

